
How a lost Afrikan city was recreated with laser technology - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/03/16/how-we-recreated-a-lost-african-city-with-laser-technology/
======
pmdulaney
In English it is spelled "African". Stop pushing your branding.

